# Stretchmarks HELP!



## Naemi (Aug 8, 2007)

I've stretchmarks due to weight loss, can someone tell me what to do to improve its appearance or better still, get rid of them completely!!!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 8, 2007)

there isnt a ways to get rid of them completely unless u get surgery.

I recommend bio oil as i have huge ones due to pregnancy. i think its the best stuff, u use it after showering etc. and its really light also!!

I think u can go to a doc also and ask them, or to ur pharmacy and they could recommend one also, there are heaps out there, the best stuff i find is to treat scaring!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey there! Welcome to MakeupTalk






These threads might help you out





https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...rks-24057.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ons-18592.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...rks-12895.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...arks-2600.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...rks-38843.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...rks-23360.html


----------



## Naemi (Aug 8, 2007)

I will check out bio oil, thanks for redirecting me to threads but unfortunately I can't see the links as I need to have at least 10 posts. I'll check back though.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Naemi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I will check out bio oil, thanks for redirecting me to threads but unfortunately I can't see the links as I need to have at least 10 posts. I'll check back though. All you have to do is do a s-e-a-r-c-h (I did that so it wouldn't turn into a link) and you should be able to find plenty of helpful threads on this topic. hth!


----------



## kate104 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey! I've tried mederma (for scars) on stretch marks, and it really works on some of them..but not all unfortunately!


----------



## lrk0010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Try unrefined shea butter


----------



## Ashleyy (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeh, I've heard really good things about bio oil.

Good luck with it.


----------



## feedxmexglamour (Aug 31, 2007)

stretchmarkcure.com

i just got the regimen, and it is apparently AMAZING! my friend used it and she said she saw improvement within one day, i haven't used it yet because I can't find a massager like the one they recommend, but they have where you can buy it on there so i will just do that (you'll know wht im talking about if you get it). It makes them disappear. And its cheap.

Don't waste your money on expensive creams like trilastin, trust me!!


----------



## Sakeenah (Aug 31, 2007)

sorry there is no magical cue for strech marks, i was using bio oil and shea butter all over me from the day i found out i was pregnant and i still got them (on my belly, hips, inner thighs and even my butt!) i already had some from my rather abrupt puberty but they they were so small you could hardly notice, but darn these new ones are massive! 

Anyway its been almost 7months since i had my daughter and they have faded significantly, i swear these thing glow in the dark though!


----------



## MissMaryMac (Aug 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *feedxmexglamour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif stretchmarkcure.com
i just got the regimen, and it is apparently AMAZING! my friend used it and she said she saw improvement within one day, i haven't used it yet because I can't find a massager like the one they recommend, but they have where you can buy it on there so i will just do that (you'll know wht im talking about if you get it). It makes them disappear. And its cheap.

Don't waste your money on expensive creams like trilastin, trust me!!

Does this have to do with a microdermabrasion towel, ice and lotion?


----------



## feedxmexglamour (Sep 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissMaryMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does this have to do with a microdermabrasion towel, ice and lotion? no.apricot scrub, collegen lotion, pure aloe vera gel, and a certain messaging tool. You have to do it a certain way though, or the marks will get bigger. Look up Jean Wu and you will find some cheats on how to do it, but i recommend buying the e-book just to be safe, plus it has a warranty.


----------



## beziboy (Sep 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *feedxmexglamour* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no.apricot scrub, collegen lotion, pure aloe vera gel, and a certain messaging tool. You have to do it a certain way though, or the marks will get bigger. Look up Jean Wu and you will find some cheats on how to do it, but i recommend buying the e-book just to be safe, plus it has a warranty.

can someone give me more details about this treatment and what massager should I use ans how often, is the spinspa massager will work please give me more details I will be very thankful, I tried to PM you feedmexglamour but I am new here so I could not PM.Thanks in advance


----------



## feedxmexglamour (Sep 9, 2007)

no the spinspa massager will not work. it has to be the specific one they use. or it will widen the marks. it is not expensive to buy the e-book. it has a daily regime that u have to do. it is a lot to type. a good cheat site (so u dont have to buy the e-book) is..

Re: jean wu works!!!..what you need to do at Stretch Marks Forum

click "view entire thread" when you get there.


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 9, 2007)

I was very blessed after having my son to not get stretchmarks. Some people are more prone to them than others. I honestly don't think there is anything that will permantely remove them. Good luck in your search though


----------



## make79 (Sep 9, 2007)

They talk about the jean wu treatment here Discussion Boards - Be Rid of Stretch Marks And Scars


----------



## APPLE305 (Sep 28, 2007)

great info, i thought it was there forever


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bio Oil is really good.

Vitamin E oil is also fabulous, it's great for healing and fading stretchies.


----------



## Hannapanna (Sep 29, 2007)

I got quite a few stretchmarks when I was pregnant...

I don't believe there's anything that can make them go away completely.. I guess I just have to learn to live with them.. =D

But thanks for the advise with the vitamin E!


----------



## saravin (Sep 29, 2007)

gah, I have the most heinous stretchmarks from when I was 13 and started to get boobs and hips. No cream has ever managed to get rid of them, but fake tan makes them a lot more subtle (real tan emphasises the difference in colour between them and the surrounding skin, I find). Anyway, they bother me less and less as I get older. Even Halle Berry has them, and she looks amazing!


----------



## Leony (Oct 2, 2007)

I heard Biol oil is good for stretch mark, but I don't know whether it's true or not. I only know that Bio Oil is really worked for acne scars. I'm sure because I have a friend of mine with quite severe acne scars, and she's been using the Bio Oil regularly everyday and the next week we met, she's glowing and her acne scars improved. She's been using it ever since.


----------



## viol8 (Oct 2, 2007)

How do you know Halle Berry has stretch marks?

Second Post


----------



## beziboy (Oct 5, 2007)

Watch movie Monster's Ball


----------



## LadyEvergreen (Jul 3, 2019)

I used Jean Wu's method @ 10 years ago and it worked for me. I had stretch marks on my upper front thighs from weight loss. They were quite deep.  Jean mentions that some people might experience stretch marks looking worse at first and this is exactly what happened to me. It took about 2 months for mine to be completely gone. They have never returned and there are no visible signs that they were ever there, not even in direct sunlight when I am in a bathing suit. Much like with laser therapy  results of course may vary from person to person. I would like to add that maybe it worked for me so well because of my optimal diet which was no sugar and lots of fresh raw foods. Sugar is terrible for collagen/skin elasticity as well as capillary health so eliminate it or at least cut down on it.


----------



## Priti_Shah (Jul 22, 2019)

You really shouldn't worry much about your stretch marks... Those are your battle scars, be proud of it instead of being ashamed...


----------



## Darren (Jul 28, 2019)

LadyEvergreen said:


> I used Jean Wu's method @ 10 years ago and it worked for me. I had stretch marks on my upper front thighs from weight loss. They were quite deep.  Jean mentions that some people might experience stretch marks looking worse at first and this is exactly what happened to me. It took about 2 months for mine to be completely gone. They have never returned and there are no visible signs that they were ever there, not even in direct sunlight when I am in a bathing suit. Much like with laser therapy  results of course may vary from person to person. I would like to add that maybe it worked for me so well because of my optimal diet which was no sugar and lots of fresh raw foods. Sugar is terrible for collagen/skin elasticity as well as capillary health so eliminate it or at least cut down on it.


Why are you replying to a post that's 7yrs old? ^^^

Anyway. since you have dragged this up, everyone knows the best thing for getting rid of Stretch Marks is Bio-Oil or Decleor Cica Balm but once again it all depends on what your budget is. If you can afford both of them you should definitely use them in conjunction with each other, and if you are on a budget the Bio Oil would be your best bet.

Personally I think everyone looks beautiful with Stretch Marks, but I know some people don't feel the same as me and I guess that's why you are asking in the first place ?


----------



## pikonssamuel (Aug 27, 2019)

sorry there is no magical cue for strech marks, i was using bio oil and shea butter all over me from the day i found out i was pregnant and i still got them (on my belly, hips, inner thighs and even my butt!) i already had some from my have a peek at these guys rather abrupt puberty but they they were so small you could hardly notice, but darn these new ones are massive!

Anyway its been almost 7months since i had my daughter and they have faded significantly, i swear these thing glow in the dark though!


----------



## VivaGlow (Aug 29, 2019)

You can try to use shea or coconut body butter. It's not going to be perfectly removed or instantaneous, but it will help lighten those scars. Stretch marks don't really go away. Once they're there, they're bound to stay for life (unless you do some surgery, but it still won't be back to what it was), but hey, it's natural for people to have stretch marks. I stopped caring about it after some time, but I still do minimal stuff like lotions and butters to try and minimize the look. (Because there are just days when you don't want it on you, you know?)


----------

